# Crow hunting



## sadler2 (Feb 6, 2018)

i wanting to go after some crows on public land i cant seem to find anything in reg book for regulations on them. Can i use electronic calls, public land local is archery only. Kinda green to small game hunting your help is surely appreciated.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2018)

sadler2 said:


> i wanting to go after some crows on public land i cant seem to find anything in reg book for regulations on them. Can i use electronic calls, public land local is archery only. Kinda green to small game hunting your help is surely appreciated.



Not sure about regs on crow hunting, but I was invited to go with a buddy of mine, his Dad, and some friends. Had a great time and we did use electronic calls and other calls. 

They are a wiley and challenging quarry.


----------



## sadler2 (Feb 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure about regs on crow hunting, but I was invited to go with a buddy of mine, his Dad, and some friends. Had a great time and we did use electronic calls and other calls.
> 
> They are a wiley and challenging quarry.



Ive been shooting them in my yard. I made some decoys out black trash bags, brings em right in.


----------



## sadler2 (Feb 6, 2018)

SPECIES REGULATIONS
CROWS
Electronic calls may be used. Crows may be taken outside of these dates only when causing agricultural damage

did find this but did not say weather or not could be used on public which i guess if it doesn't say then its all good to go


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2018)

sadler2 said:


> Ive been shooting them in my yard. I made some decoys out black trash bags, brings em right in.




We didn't have any black trash bags. 

Had some itchy trigger fingers though.


----------



## sadler2 (Feb 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> We didn't have any black trash bags.
> 
> Had some itchy trigger fingers though.



BINGO, gotta scratch it somehow since duck season is out. Not many people hunt them around my area so its like an untapped market for wing shooting. Not to mention i didn't realize the devastation they do to other birds nesting, reading up on them i seen where they are nest robbers and really put a hurt on dove.


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 7, 2018)

Did you eat them?


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 7, 2018)

CROWS:  STATEWIDE NOV 4-FEB28 NO LIMITS.  ELECTRONIC CALLS MAY BE USED.  CROWS MAY BE TAKEN OUTSIDE OF ABOVE DATES ONLY WHEN CAUSING AGRICULTURAL  DAMAGE.  Info taken from 2017-2018 Georgia hunting season & regulation book.


----------



## sadler2 (Feb 9, 2018)

BeerThirty said:


> Did you eat them?



no i did not. Honestly didn't know they were edible till just recently. i will at least try them out see what they about. Have you eaten them before?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 9, 2018)

We tried one time when I was a chap, stunk up the hole house. Grandma threw it out in the yard and the cur dogs would walk up to it,smell it and walk away.  They ain't nothing but a flying possum in my book. Good luck, I shoot a lot of them too. If you find their flyway where their coming to or leaving their roost, you can stack them up. I use a old garden owl from Walmart and pull it up on a limb. They love a good scrap


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 10, 2018)

I've had to eat crow a few times, I hate it


----------



## Earsom (Oct 2, 2021)

These types of birds are large and can dominate the other small birds for food. They are aggressive and can be a headache to me as a birder.


----------



## Railroader (Oct 3, 2021)

Me and a buddy used to rifle-snipe crows at his dad's farm.  Corn pile, plastic decoys, and a "Power Crow" call.  Could usually call them in about twice before they wised up...

And @sadler2, if you try to eat one, PLEASE post a video, we'd love to see it...


----------



## kayaksteve (Oct 3, 2021)

Me and a friend used to go when we would get rained out of work. Gainesville  DNR office said we were good on public land with electronic calls. Usually killed a few on some farms but we never did much good up here on public. They figure you out quick


----------



## kayaksteve (Oct 3, 2021)

We bought a very cheap battery powered dove decoy at Walmart and spray painted it black. Decoy movement seemed to really make a difference on bringing them in


----------



## Beagler (Oct 3, 2021)

I look forward to season opening for crow. I use plastic decoys and also a dove decoy that flaps it wings that I painted black, sometimes I take a owl decoy along and ofcourse also my electronic calls.  I hunt private land and also wma’s after deer season. They get wise to you quickly, and I just load up and move to a different spot. I’ll hit several areas in a day. But no I won’t eat them.


----------

